# My x3 Tanks Damn this is Addictive!!



## S31LRS (31 Aug 2008)

Hey guys

Been on about  posting these for a while. As usual till i get the camera sorted they are on a mobile @ 1.3MP so not the best quality. I owe some thanks to Jim Findley @ The Green Machine for the majority of plants + the brilliant Sumtra wood Pieces althought other plants have been used!!

So after finally getting my act togeher with the camera here we go!!!

Please let me know your thoughts and comments as all constructive comments will be appreciated!!!

*Main Tank - Living Room*

















*Medium - Kitchen Tank*










*Small - Kitchen Nano*







Well Let me know guys, I will post better Pics and specs @ a later date

Many thanks

Paul
S31lRS


----------



## LondonDragon (31 Aug 2008)

Welcome aboard  lovely set of tanks.
I like the one in the living room, nicely planted 
the kitchen tanks looking good too, although nano looks little messy.
Think a better camera would improve the tanks too 
Great start and keep us posted on the progress


----------



## S31LRS (31 Aug 2008)

Yeah, good comments, my only defence is that the small one was demolished chasing/removing fish so as i can put my baby neon swordtails in to grow on! Does also need a bit of attention tho!


----------



## TDI-line (1 Sep 2008)

Lovely setups S31LRS.


----------



## aaronnorth (1 Sep 2008)

i like the living room tank too. Different to what i have seen and i like the jungle look.


----------

